# Force refresh from online/web UI



## igirl (Feb 5, 2011)

One thing I find quite frustrating is that the actual box and online/web UI do not sync in a timely fashion.

I have recordings made yesterday and STILL do not appear in https://www3.tivo.com/... MY SHOWS

It would be nice if there were a button on the website that could ping the box and force update the lists. Yes, I know one can physically go to the box and do it that way (Settings/Network/Connect) but it should not be so difficult.

Even an option for automatically updating once an hour or something would be better than the (seemingly) once every 24 hours it takes the two to sync.


----------



## lpwcomp (May 6, 2002)

Unless you are away from home, why are you going to tivo.com to look at My Shows? They are numerous ways to look at it from a computer that is on the same network.


----------



## igirl (Feb 5, 2011)

lpwcomp said:


> Unless you are away from home, why are you going to tivo.com to look at My Shows? They are numerous ways to look at it from a computer that is on the same network.


That's true only if all one wanted to do is look at My Shows - but that's not my only use of the online UI - just one example. Seeing the current To Do List and Season Passes - as well as looking up shows and adding them is FAR easier than the box's UI. I can type the names of 30 programs to search for in the time it takes in put ONE on the remote control - and that's just one of the faults with using just the Tivo box alone.

Are there ways to edit SPs directly on the network? None that I'm aware of.

The EyeTV Program Guide is really really good - so I usually use that to find things I'm searching for, and then add them on the Tivo online after I choose.


----------



## lpwcomp (May 6, 2002)

You might want to take a look at kmttg.


----------



## igirl (Feb 5, 2011)

Thank you for your suggestions!



lpwcomp said:


> You might want to take a look at kmttg.


I have it, used it, and it's not for me - too much of a hack and I don't see where it has any season pass editor or show search features. 
*For transferring full resolution HD shows I much prefer iTivo.* 

But even mentioning 3rd party software is completely off topic. 
This is the "feature request" forum area right? So the answer to a feature request isn't - "go use some other software" - or I would just go use my EyeTV3. Different software/hardware - different features.

I suggest/request a manual ping/refresh button option on the website -
*- or -* 
Several Options to choose how frequently Tivo connects to the service.
NOW - HOURLY - 4 HOURS - 8 HOURS - 12 HOURS - DAILY

Neither one are complex at all. Super simple in fact.


----------

